# MoYu AoLong v2 [new batch/enhanced] Review



## AmazingCuber (Sep 1, 2014)

MoYu has released a new flagship 3x3 – the new batch MoYu AoLong v2. It has a new plastic and should supposedly fix the problems of the v1, while avoiding the issuers of the original v2. Let's look beneath all the version numbers and uncover what this new model really has to offer. Hint: it's pretty good

[video=youtube_share;doviZdYbStI]http://youtu.be/doviZdYbStI[/video]

for mobile: http://youtu.be/doviZdYbStI


----------



## Datprocuber (Sep 1, 2014)

Well done! Feels like a movie, where it takes a whole day to film and you get so little of actual film. In other words, it looks like you spent a ton of time making this! [emoji106]Thumbs Up!


----------



## andrewlecubes (Sep 2, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_9m8trXsKU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_9m8trXsKU

i have a review as well! check it out


----------



## AmazingCuber (Sep 2, 2014)

Datprocuber said:


> Well done! Feels like a movie, where it takes a whole day to film and you get so little of actual film. In other words, it looks like you spent a ton of time making this! [emoji106]Thumbs Up!



Thanks a lot! I'm glad you enjoyed it. Yes, it did take ages (around 15-20 hours).


----------

